# dtg printer in FLORIDA



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm looking for a dtg printer person, in FL that will do low qty. orders.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

There's a guy at Ft. Myers Beach.. Krusty Petes.. I think is the name of the place.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Steve, will check them out.


----------



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Mike,

I'm in South Florida and can print low quantity DTG orders. If you are interested, send me a PM and we can exchange contact info.

Eric


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Eric, have sent two requests for local, St. Pete. Will send PM.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

I am in Fort Myers - and would like to know more about your company. I'm a designer and at times want DTG. Thanks!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ft. Myers Beach.. Krusty Petes. Look them up on the internet and contact them, nice people.


----------

